# Review of Klarus G30 MT-G2 2450 lumens, 3x18650



## Budda (Mar 22, 2016)

I got the G30 from GearBest for the review. 

The light comes in a cardboard box with the specs of the light.










The light is in a plastic box with a spare o-ring, lanyard and instruction.

The light is compact: 47x135mm.


 

The big MTG2 emitter in the OP reflector, good for close range illumination. The glass has AR treatment and is tempered.




The body of the light, with the space for the 3x18650 batteries. I don't like separate battery carrier: more parts, more weight, bigger size.







IPX8 waterproof with o.rings.
Anodized threads, so if you untwist the tailcap you have physical lockout and avoid parasitic drain.




Switch at the head, covered with hard plastic.



The switch at the head has a colored led under it, it shows the level of the batteries: green 70-100%, orange 30-70%, red <30%, flashing red <10%.

There is a second switch, with a rubber cover at the tailcap. The switch protrudes a bit, and the light can tailstand. 
The switch are the same for what I can tell. They have good feedback for my taste (short travel, not too stiff, hearable click).




Beam
A big MT-G2 led in a small and OP reflector give a wide and clean beam. The tint on my sample is between NW and CW. this is more evident at hi output, at low output it looks a lot CW.

Runtime
For the runtime test I used 3 18650 Keeppower 3200mAh.
There's not much to say. The G30 has a very good regulation. I have not tested the runtime at low levels.




I tried, once the stepdowns kick in, to make the G30 return to Turbo. This is a "macro" of what happened.



The temperature sensor kicks in and regulates the output in a very precise way. You can see that after the pick of the "second turbo", the output decreases even more for a while. This is because the light will need time to dissipate the additional heat, and so the light will lower a bit the output until the temperature reaches the precedent plateau level, and so it brings the output hi a bit.

*My thoughts*
The G30 is the perfect light for who wants to try the MT-G2 on a budget (at the moment is less than 50€).
It is very well regulated (first time I see a PID so precise) and well built.
It has 2 switches (for people who like it at the head and for people who like it at the bottom).
Usually I find more easy to use the switches near the head, but on this light the one at the tailcap is easyer to find: it protrudes and has a more grippy texture.
The battery level indicator is clear and simple, but I'd prefere the indicator to be always on during use.
I prefere to change level in an ascending order (low-medium-high-turbo-low...), so if I need to increase the output a bit, I won't have to pass all the other levels. Maybe one of the 2 switches could pass the level in an ascending order, and the other in a decreasing order. 
The dimentions are the same of the ET SX25L3, that many have, but the UI is different: ET is twisty, G30 clicky.
There is no sheath or other accessories, but the price is rather low (less than half) and Klarus didn't save on the quality of the ight.

Thanks for reading.
Thanks to AntoLed for lending me the luxmeter.
More test will follow.


----------



## shk (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you. Great review! first 3x18650 klarus flashlight.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Great review. Very similar light to the Eagletac SX25L3 but this has more sensible max output and thermal throttling. The SX25L3 can be a real hand burner on maximum output. Seems like a bargain at half the price of the ET.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the review. I have been wanting the SX25L3 for a long time but have never got one. This light looks like a better option until the SX30L3 is released.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 23, 2016)

I love the MT-G2 LED. I have the Nitecore EC4SW, but that's it so far. I really like the looks of this one. So the UI goes in ascending order? It looks like you press and hold for the lowest mode?


----------



## maukka (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks for the runtime tests! Just got this light today and will post color data and comparison with the Nitecore EC4SW soon. It's a real bargain at 50 bucks.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Mar 23, 2016)

maukka said:


> Thanks for the runtime tests! Just got this light today and will post color data and comparison with the Nitecore EC4SW soon. It's a real bargain at 50 bucks.



I look forward to your measurements. 

There is a 5000K CCT, 80 CRI (Ra) version of the Cree MT-G2 emitter listed in the Cree datasheet Unfortunately, the one that is used in flashlights is usually the 70-CRI version.

At 12,100 candela, it is interesting that Klarus designed this to be a flooder. I have the *Nitecore P36*. It has the same MT-G2, but with a deeper reflector. It gets 22,300 candela. I expect that I would like both of them. I certainly like my P36.

Thanks, Budda, for a great review.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Budda for the review!

I just want to be sure I understand this right: at the graph above this light maintain flat regulation at ~94% of max for almost 75min. Is this when the light is cooled(if so how?) and the stepdown without any cooling?


----------



## Budda (Mar 24, 2016)

As stated in the graph: RED = turbo with cooling (ventilator at max speed close to the light), Brown: turbo without any cooling (light laying in the measurement box).


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 24, 2016)

markr6 said:


> I love the MT-G2 LED. I have the Nitecore EC4SW, but that's it so far. I really like the looks of this one. So the UI goes in ascending order? It looks like you press and hold for the lowest mode?


I have this light, its awesome. On the heavier side, but I take that as well built, but do consider if your carrying it around alot. 
Press hold side activates lowest mode
Press hold back shtf situation activates max
Click either last mode used
When on click drops down levels. Theres only four so its not fussy.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 24, 2016)

Budda said:


> As stated in the graph: RED = turbo with cooling (ventilator at max speed close to the light), Brown: turbo without any cooling (light laying in the measurement box).



O yes; my bad. I sought in your text but missed that in the graph. This light is pretty much like Fenix TK35UE and Nitecore EC4SW but powered by 3 cells. The difference is very obvious: while 2 cells can't maintain stable output at 2000lm 3 cells do it excellent at nearly 2450lm.


----------



## akhyar (Mar 24, 2016)

Excellent review @Budda.
I already have a 2-cell NC EC4S but it uses the cooler tint MH50 emitter, so this light with neutral tint G2 emitter and a proper regulation at Turbo mode might be my next pruchase.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 25, 2016)

Where are folks getting these for $50?


----------



## akhyar (Mar 25, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Where are folks getting these for $50?



Gearbest, everbuying.
All the way from mainland China


----------



## Badbeams3 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## maukka (Mar 26, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Where are folks getting these for $50?


Also, you can get a coupon code from M4D M4X's deal thread by PM'in him.


----------



## Swedpat (Mar 26, 2016)

I find this light attractive so I ordered one from Gearbest. It will serve like a larger and more powerful option of Fenix PD40(Which I really like, pretty compact and perfect in the hand). Fenix TK35UE is not comfortable to use, however, because of slippery body and the tail switch which does not feel comfortable for me. G30 will therefore replace TK35UE.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, got down to where there was only 3 pieces left a Gearbest and I finally caved in and order one. Don't like ordering from China but...price was just to good to pass on...so. I'm guessing it will be here around the end of the month if all goes well. Added the delivery insurance for comfort. Thanks for the tip folks...it sure does look/sound like a real nice light...it will be the brightest one I own!


----------



## kj75 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the review! 

I wish more Klarus lights have the same two-button interface like the RS30.

Still loving the profile and the looks of MT-G2 :twothumbs


----------



## moxie15 (Apr 4, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Well, got down to where there was only 3 pieces left a Gearbest and I finally caved in and order one. Don't like ordering from China but...price was just to good to pass on...so. I'm guessing it will be here around the end of the month if all goes well. Added the delivery insurance for comfort. Thanks for the tip folks...it sure does look/sound like a real nice light...it will be the brightest one I own!



I manage to grab one of the last 3 from Geatbest. The price is simply too amazing, caved in at the last minute. Still in processing stage, they have yet to send. Can't wait for it to arrive too.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 9, 2016)

This comment confuses me: "The battery level indicator is clear and simple,* but I'd prefer the indicator to be always on during use.*"

How does the indicator work if it is not on during operation?


----------



## Budda (Apr 10, 2016)

I try to explain it better:
I turn the light on, and the led indicating the battery level will stay on for a few seconds, then it goes off even if the light is still running.
If I continue to use the light, I'd like to know the remaining power level WHILE I am using it, without having to turn it off and back on.
Since there is a special indicator dedicated to show the battery level, I'd prefer to have it always on when the light is running, since it's very discrete and not annoying.

I hope to have explained it better now


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 10, 2016)

Budda said:


> I try to explain it better:
> I turn the light on, and the led indicating the battery level will stay on for a few seconds, then it goes off even if the light is still running.
> If I continue to use the light, I'd like to know the remaining power level WHILE I am using it, without having to turn it off and back on.
> Since there is a special indicator dedicated to show the battery level, I'd prefer to have it always on when the light is running, since it's very discrete and not annoying.
> ...



I could not agree more. Seems like it would have been a common sense thing. Thanks!


----------



## akhyar (Apr 11, 2016)

Budda said:


> Since there is a special indicator dedicated to show the battery level, I'd prefer to have it always on when the light is running, since it's very discrete and not annoying.



Rightly said.
I don't think it is difficult for Klarus to implement this feature as my Jetbeam C8 has this type of indicator that light up discretely when the light is running.
Users don't have to switch off and then switch on the light back just to check the battery level


----------



## lightlover (Apr 13, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> * ............ (@ ... 2450lm) ..it will be the brightest one I own!*



Badbeams3,

I see your "Join Date: Sep 2000" 

FACT: I remember you from way back then - And you've never indulged yourself !! ?? 

THOU ART STRONGER THAN ME ...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 13, 2016)

lightlover said:


> Badbeams3,
> 
> I see your "Join Date: Sep 2000"
> 
> ...



Lol...wallet and priorities seem to limit me. Yea, way back in the day, I remember you too. Good to see there are a few old timers around besides me!


----------



## Corzy (Apr 16, 2016)

Just received the G30 and in less than 5 minutes it shut off on me.

Was on high or turbo mode comparing tint when that happened.

Now once contact is made by screwing the tailcap tight all I get is 1 bright flash followed by glowing of the led.

Pressing either of the switches cuts the glowing by 1-2 secs and then the glowing starts again. 

No other modes or functions available.

Now I'm just disappointed that a new Klarus G30 failed so quickly.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 16, 2016)

Corzy said:


> Just received the G30 and in less than 5 minutes it shut off on me.
> 
> Was on high or turbo mode comparing tint when that happened.
> 
> ...



No doubt. Did you order yours from China too? Sure hope mine does not fail...still waiting for it to arrive. Don't want o end up hassling with returning it considering the transport time involved...


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 16, 2016)

125 of them at Gearbest now. Love the MT-G2, but trying not to buy more lights and already have something similarly sized...


----------



## Corzy (Apr 16, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> No doubt. Did you order yours from China too? Sure hope mine does not fail...still waiting for it to arrive. Don't want o end up hassling with returning it considering the transport time involved...



Got mine from gearbest. Now comes the big hassle of trying to get the G30 rectified.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Corzy said:


> Got mine from gearbest. Now comes the big hassle of trying to get the G30 rectified.



Yea, sucks. Already wishing I had not ordered mine based on this quick failure. Keep us informed as to how this is resolved.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 17, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, sucks. Already wishing I had not ordered mine based on this quick failure. Keep us informed as to how this is resolved.



There are others that have ordered and seem to have no problems with the light. 

Hope your light works well.

Will update when I hear from them.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 18, 2016)

Sorry Corzy for your faulty light. Hope you will get a new one properly working. Unfortunately it will take much extra time.

Three weeks ago today I received an email that my G30 from Gearbest is shipped out. Today I received an email again that it's shipped out. Strange I thought... But when I compare the two emails including each photo of the package there is a difference: three weeks ago it stands "China Post RAM". Today it stands "Netherlands Post registered". So I assume that the package is in Netherlands at this moment, hope I will receive the light this week.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 18, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> Sorry Corzy for your faulty light. Hope you will get a new one properly working. Unfortunately it will take much extra time.
> 
> Three weeks ago today I received an email that my G30 from Gearbest is shipped out. Today I received an email again that it's shipped out. Strange I thought... But when I compare the two emails including each photo of the package there is a difference: three weeks ago it stands "China Post RAM". Today it stands "Netherlands Post registered". So I assume that the package is in Netherlands at this moment, hope I will receive the light this week.



Thanks for your kinds words Swedpat, I hope you get yours soon.

I upgraded and paid for shipping so I got my stuff slightly over a week after ordering.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 18, 2016)

A little update guys.

After a couple of email replies with video shown, I am still waiting to hear what Gearbest can do because they need time to confirm with their supplier and check with their product department about the issue.

Have no idea what that is about but was told to expect to wait for 3 to 5 days for a reply.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Have I thought Corzy...wonder if you sent the light to one of our modders, Vin maybe, see if he could bump up the lumens a tad along with fixing it? Might not cost that much...


----------



## Corzy (Apr 19, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Have I thought Corzy...wonder if you sent the light to one of our modders, Vin maybe, see if he could bump up the lumens a tad along with fixing it? Might not cost that much...



The problem is I'm not quite sure what the nature of the failure is. 

Modding a working light, that might be an option.

A failure less than 5 mins out of the box, worrying.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 19, 2016)

Corzy said:


> The problem is I'm not quite sure what the nature of the failure is.
> 
> Modding a working light, that might be an option.
> 
> A failure less than 5 mins out of the box, worrying.



Yea I suppose your right. Just looking for some alternative that did not require so much time dealing with China mailings. But that let's them of easy...and it might be a crack in the circuit board that our modders might find difficult to repair as well.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 22, 2016)

Corzy said:


> Thanks for your kinds words Swedpat, I hope you get yours soon.
> 
> I upgraded and paid for shipping so I got my stuff slightly over a week after ordering.



Well I got mine and it also does not work. So...going to have to start the return process too. Sucks.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 23, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Well I got mine and it also does not work. So...going to have to start the return process too. Sucks.



Yikes Badbeams3! I share your pain. 

What was your failure?

Could be a batch problem or something.

Now this is getting worrying.

You could try emailing Klarus support and see if you're able to do an exchange with a local dealer near you.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Corzy said:


> Yikes Badbeams3! I share your pain.
> 
> What was your failure?
> 
> ...



When the tail is screwed on the light come on at a low level (without pressing any switch)....maybe 3~5 lumen. Press either switch and it switches to a bright level...and then it freezes. Will not change modes or turn off. 

I emailed Best Gear and, like you, they sent me back an email saying I would get an another email within 24 hours (except for weekends) on how to proceed. Then just a little while ago I received this email....

Thank you for contacting Gearbest.
We sincerely sorry to hear this about your item. 

We would like to work together to resolve the issue to your satisfaction.
Please review our warranty here:http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html 

Therefore we kindly ask you to follow these steps:

1.Please describe the problem with your item in details (what happened and when?) stating your order number.
2.Please tell us what steps you have already taken to solve the issue.
3.Please give us the item code indicated on the outer package.
4.Please send us clear picture or video of the defects in good lighting.
Please keep the attachment below 2MB and use any of these formats gif, jpg, png, bmp, doc, xls, txt, rar, ppt, pdf.

We will do our best to help you. 
We look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you for your cooperation.

Best Regards
Rafael
Gearbest Customer Service

I responded...again...

"When I screw the tailcap on, the light comes on at a dim level (without pressing either of the switches), perhaps 3 lumen. When either of the switches is pressed the light moves to a high level (I think turbo, but not sure)...and then freezes. Will not change levels or turn off without unscrewing the tail cap. I have repeated installing the tail cap after double checking for proper battery polarity and pin alignment with no change in results. I don't know how to send video, But there is nothing to see that I have not described. The light looks to have arrived without any visible damage to the box or light. The model is a Klarus G30. Please advise me of how to proceed to return the light to Gearbest.

Thanks


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Lol...now they sent me a repeat of their first message...



"We recently received your message on gearbest. Customer satisfaction is always our top priority: we are always extremely happy to provide the very best support to customers.


Please note your unique ticket ID: XXXXXXXXXX. Our friendly Customer Support staff will review your ticket and provide a reply to you very soon. Generally, this is within 24 hours (except during weekends and public holidays). 


You can conveniently review all of your previous and current support tickets




I can only assume this is their way of informing me that they will take no further action till after the weekend...just a computer generated message.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Apr 23, 2016)

Yikes.

I can't believe how many are bad right out of the box. I hope t hat you guys get it straightened out quickly. GB warranty service is a PIA for sure. Maybe the Klarus forum rep could help expedite things.

Bob


----------



## Corzy (Apr 23, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Lol...now they sent me a repeat of their first message...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to make a video for them and even after that was asked to check that I inserted the batteries correctly.

If I read and understood their terms, they will not reimburse the shipping costs back to them.

Shocked to hear your unit is also defective.

If it is a batch issue, I really wonder what the problem is.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Corzy said:


> I had to make a video for them and even after that was asked to check that I inserted the batteries correctly.
> 
> If I read and understood their terms, they will not reimburse the shipping costs back to them.
> 
> ...



Yep, it appears they do not want to cover shipping on returning defective out of the box, lights. Or any of their products. http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html

And given the issues had with two of the lights we know of, no way to know if you might be sent a second defective replacement light. Not sure what shipping cost are. But expect it would be pricy going to China, or/and take forever. And asking me/you to take pictures of the lights...nothing to be seen as the light looks to have arrived without damage...nothing to be gained. I placed it in dispute with my credit card company.

Beyond that it is a lesson to be learned. 

Oh, about the light...I really like the size of the light...feels great in the hand, solid heft and not to fat. A real disappointment it does not work.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 23, 2016)

What is this? Another faulty G30, too bad. I hope I will receive my G30 within next week, and I hope it works properly! Within 2-3 weeks the nights are bright until middle of august in my location, so I will have no outdoors use of it for more than 3 months...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 23, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> What is this? Another faulty G30, too bad. I hope I will receive my G30 within next week, and I hope it works properly! Within 2-3 weeks the nights are bright until middle of august in my location, so I will have no outdoors use of it for more than 3 months...



Did you order from Gearbest in China? If you did don't panic...there's better than a 50 50 chance it will work. Many seem to have received good working one's.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 23, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Did you order from Gearbest in China? If you did don't panic...there's better than a 50 50 chance it will work. Many seem to have received good working one's.



Yes, from Gearbest. I will report when I have received it.


----------



## BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO (Apr 23, 2016)

Are these g30's from the group buy/ flash sale from a while ago where it went for $52? I'm waiting on one too. I really hope it's not broken . I don't want to deal with gearebest anymore. Worst service I have dealt with ever. I am never buying from them again. Idc what kinda sale they have.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Apr 23, 2016)

BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO said:


> Are these g30's from the group buy/ flash sale from a while ago where it went for $52? I'm waiting on one too. I really hope it's not broken . I don't want to deal with gearebest anymore. Worst service I have dealt with ever. I am never buying from them again. Idc what kinda sale they have.



Mine was not part of a group buy. But the price was $52. Hope you can report a perfect working unit soon.


----------



## HorizontalHunter (Apr 23, 2016)

BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO said:


> Are these g30's from the group buy/ flash sale from a while ago where it went for $52? I'm waiting on one too. I really hope it's not broken . I don't want to deal with gearebest anymore. Worst service I have dealt with ever. I am never buying from them again. Idc what kinda sale they have.



Mine is from the group buy and it is fine. I hope that you get yours straightened out quickly.

Bob


----------



## Corzy (Apr 23, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yep, it appears they do not cover shipping on returning defective lights. Or any of their products. http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html
> 
> And given the issues had with two of the lights we know of, no way to know if you might be sent a second defective replacement light. Not sure what shipping cost are. But expect it would be pricy going to China, or take forever. And asking me/you to take video of the problem...I'm not going to play that game. I placed it in dispute with my credit card company, Gearbest has 90 days to fight it if they wish to. I suspect they will. Have to see how that plays out.
> 
> ...



If you like the light, you can try contacting Klarus support and see if you can have it replaced at a dealer near you.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 23, 2016)

BEARS ARE PEOPLE TOO said:


> Are these g30's from the group buy/ flash sale from a while ago where it went for $52? I'm waiting on one too. I really hope it's not broken . I don't want to deal with gearebest anymore. Worst service I have dealt with ever. I am never buying from them again. Idc what kinda sale they have.



Mine is not part of the group buy. 

Hope the rest have better luck then Badbeams3 and myself.


----------



## zs&tas (Apr 25, 2016)

Its a shame there are issues out there. My g30 is a dream . Pretty much my go to do everything light. firefly mode would have been handy though. 
As far as I know klarus cs is a pain, but keep hassling them and it will get sorted. Maybe in the back ground the sellers you mention are having the same battle with klarus. We all need to be vocal to force them to fix the issue.
And im sure they will. Good luck guys !


----------



## Corzy (Apr 29, 2016)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yea, sucks. Already wishing I had not ordered mine based on this quick failure. Keep us informed as to how this is resolved.



Thanks Badbeams3 for highlighting my G30 failure issue to Gearbest. 

I just saw a couple of your posts to them when Kathy contacted me yesterday.

I hope you got your G30 failure sorted out with them.

For myself, I contacted Klarus and will be doing a replacement with one of their dealers when stocks arrive.


----------



## Budda (Apr 29, 2016)

I am sorry to hear of your defective G30s guys.
The fastest way to get these problem resolved is to contact GB member here on Candlepowerforums with your inquiry number.


----------



## Corzy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks Budda. I keep seeing all these posts on how G30 owners love theirs. Can't help feeling bit disappointed that ours failed so quickly or were DOA.


----------



## Budda (Apr 29, 2016)

I know. Keep in mind that if 1 in 100 lights is faulty, but members buy 100'000 units, there will be 100 faulty lights.
Also, members will generally read the specs-review, and then buy the light. If the light is working, they will rarely write that they are happy; they will write more often to write that their light is broken.
Thus said, you paid for a light and you should get it working. It sucks when the stuff comes broken or breaks very quickly.
Long waiting time is a tradeoff for paying the light less (maybe 50% less?) than it would cost to buy it in your country... but we all know. If you want fast shipping, fast Customer care, fast replacement and cheap shipping in case of a reutrn... buy in your own country and pay a lot more.

Let us know how GB will handle the situation, I'm confident that if you contact the member here on this forum with order number, things will go faster.


----------



## rishabharies (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm slightly worried, i ordered 2 of these (1 for myself and another for a friend) through a group buy but it isn't from gear best, it's from bang good, not really sure how much of a difference that'll make but i don't want to get stuck with trying to replace/return 2 units. Has anyone dealt with banggood before and wish to elaborate about their policies, just in case i have to go down the same path?


----------



## Budda (Apr 30, 2016)

What I wrote before is also true for BangGood. Try contacting the Candlepowerforums member rapresentative for BangGood, it will help you get your lights working in the case you have problem with them.


----------



## rishabharies (Apr 30, 2016)

Budda said:


> What I wrote before is also true for BangGood. Try contacting the Candlepowerforums member rapresentative for BangGood, it will help you get your lights working in the case you have problem with them.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Hopefully they are both flawless


----------



## bigturkey (Apr 30, 2016)

I also have a Klarus G30 recently arrived from Gearbest (ordered and arrived during April 2016). 

Mine worked initially, but after it's first real world usage (i.e. on for more than 5 mins), it now won't turn on again. No signs of life at all.

Tested with 2 different sets of known-good Panasonics. 

At this stage it certainly looks like a bad batch of lights.


----------



## Corzy (May 1, 2016)

bigturkey said:


> I also have a Klarus G30 recently arrived from Gearbest (ordered and arrived during April 2016).
> 
> Mine worked initially, but after it's first real world usage (i.e. on for more than 5 mins), it now won't turn on again. No signs of life at all.
> 
> ...




That sure sounds a bit like what happened to mine bigturkey. I hope you get yours sorted out by the CS department soon.

So far and counting 3 lights received in April have failed. I wonder if there are more not reported here.

Most worrying thing is what caused be the failure.


----------



## bastarrdo (May 4, 2016)

I bought my g30 in the flash sale at GB. 5 minutes the lamp functioned normally then it broke. It begins now to shine when the tailcap is closed. All stages can be switched through. Off she goes only after the tailcap is opend. Now I'm waiting for a replacement g30 from GB and pray that it work ...


----------



## Swedpat (May 4, 2016)

My G30 arrived yesterday, grabbed it from the post office today. Almost 6 weeks since I placed the order.
The size is very identical to Olight SR mini, just a tad longer. The tint is nice neutral like usual with MT-G2 and with slightly more throwy character than PD40(very close to Fenix TK35UE MT-G2). The emitter is off center but in my eyes it does not impact the beam profile in any noticeable way.
Comfortable in the hand with the side switch and decent knurling. The tail switch however, is just uncomfortable with such a thick body, so I find no reason to use it.
Also I find it a pity that while the design could be made for stable tail standing the tail switch protrudes a bit and makes it a bit wobbly.
Otherwise I consider it as a bargain for the price from Gearbest with the free shipping(the price to pay is the shipping time). I am really sorry for all of you who received a faulty light, just hope my example will continue to work.

*Edit:* I went out in the forest with the G30 and Fenix PD40. This may be the last outdoors use for several months, because it's not really dark at night any more. I realized there is a use of the tail switch: the side switch can be very difficult to find in the darkness while the tail switch is easy to find.


----------



## DMS1970 (May 4, 2016)

I ordered one couple days ago, did any of you guys select the next faster shipping? I picked the option of 6-8 business days, for a zero upgrade cost. In the past I have used this option at a cost of $1-2 difference and received lights in a weeks time. I also always pay for insurance?


----------



## Budda (May 5, 2016)

Swedpat said:


> *Edit:* This may be the last outdoors use for several months, because it's not really dark at night any more. I realized there is a use of the tail switch: the side switch can be very difficult to find in the darkness while the tail switch is easy to find.


This, plus it gives you direct access to turbo mode.


----------



## Yustax (May 5, 2016)

I've been in this light for a very long time, thanks to you Im convinced to buy it from a vendor I know. Thanks!!


----------



## Modden (Jul 6, 2016)

What is the diameter of the LED Board? 
Can you get more power from the driver? [Resistor]


----------



## Budda (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry, I don't own this light anymore.


----------



## bdogps (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone else find the instant turbo annoying? It says, "long hold from tail switch for instant turbo." I do hold it, but can't find the right time to let go and keep it on turbo. When I do manage to turn it on turbo it turns off. Anyone has a trick or what is the correct way to get instant turbo?


----------



## Budda (Jul 7, 2016)

Bdogps: from the tailcap switch the quick access to turbo is only for momentary on.


----------



## bdogps (Jul 7, 2016)

Budda said:


> Bdogps: from the tailcap switch the quick access to turbo is only for momentary on.



Oh okay [emoji106]🏾

Thanks mate


----------



## Budda (Jul 7, 2016)

You are welcome. Otherwise you will consume your finger trying to make it to permanent turbo


----------



## Saltwaterservr (Jul 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I know. Keep in mind that if 1 in 100 lights is faulty, but members buy 100'000 units, there will be 100 faulty lights.
> Also, members will generally read the specs-review, and then buy the light. If the light is working, they will rarely write that they are happy; they will write more often to write that their light is broken.
> Thus said, you paid for a light and you should get it working. It sucks when the stuff comes broken or breaks very quickly.
> Long waiting time is a tradeoff for paying the light less (maybe 50% less?) than it would cost to buy it in your country... but we all know. If you want fast shipping, fast Customer care, fast replacement and cheap shipping in case of a reutrn... buy in your own country and pay a lot more.
> ...



I ordered mine on April 13th and it worked great. No issues with it at all. It was the first 18650 light I ever owned. I use it for mining and mine exploration where if your light goes out, you might not see the surface until they drag your corpse out. Of course, I carry an arsenal of 4 lights with me at all times.

Sadly it was one of my lights that were stolen from me a few weeks ago. Did I really like it? Yeah. I've already got it sitting in an online cart for repurchase. 

It was my primary handheld light for mine exploration, but now it'll be my back-up. It fits too perfectly in my cargo pants secondary pocket. Its spot it being taken by a Niwalker MM18-II.


----------



## Turbo V6 Camaro (Jul 12, 2016)

thanks for the review however im red/green color blind (im sure im not hte only one here) and every color on your chart looks the same to me


----------



## Budda (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm sorry.
The top flat one is turbo cooled.
the second top, with the steps is turbo uncooled.
the one around 40% is high.
The lower 2 are medium and low.


----------



## speedtechlights (Jul 13, 2016)

Great review, I'll surely add it to my wish list! Thank you!


----------



## RJMP (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm a fresh newbie on posting here but I've been reading countless posts here for quite some time now, and it had helped me make such a good decision on which flashlight to buy. So I'd like to return the favour by posting about my experience with gearbest.com and the Klarus G30 too.






[/URL]IMG_8607 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]


I too was a bit apprehensive about buying from a China-based site but because of good-enough reviews and with some safeguards in placed, I went ahead and purchased - actually, my GF intercepted my purchase and got it first for me for US$53, as a gift - at gearbest.com.

It arrived July 26, 2016 & I wrote its arrival date on the box, as to what I do with the rest of my gadgets, either on the box or the piece itself. The crappy 18650 batts I had from an old Ultrafire 300lumens unit couldn't power it well enough, so I researched a lot about a worthwhile batt - which ended up being the Samsung INR18650-25R (flat top) - and I found the best price on a USA website. Though we're based in Canada, I was going to USA around that time, hence I ordered. 

Brought with me my Klarus G30 on my USA trip. Got the Samsung batts, charged them a bit then powered up my G30. Wow, it's bright!!! Then a few mins later, it went kaput! The light would flicker and seems like something inside was loose. After a few attempts to rectify it, the unit just went dead. Even after I fully charged the Samsung batts, nada. I felt very bad then I remembered a bad review I read earlier about how the user ended up buying again, but from a different website caused of a very bad experience with gearbest.

I decided to just try and test gearbest's after-sales support policies and accessed my GF's gearbest account to report to them about what happened. To my surprise, within 24hours, they replied me with a few options...... to which I opted for option#2 - a replacement - of course.




[/URL]Screen Shot 2016-10-01 at 10.36.59 AM by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]

I finally received the replacement G30 on Sept 26, 2016. Although the package was damaged - all wrapped up in a Canada Post plastic though - and with a slight grazed on near the tip of the unit, everything worked well, so my thoughts on claiming from Canada Post or worse, complaining to gearbest again to replace this, was muted. Heck I even blasted it to turbo mode and let it shine on the ceiling for 75mins to test it well and it held up well! No issues whatsoever. So I just used a marker and coloured black the small grazed area - which was already down to the bare metal of silver colour - and everything went well. Following pix shows the old one (with its box) on top and the new one below. Now I'm just gonna use the old unit as a paperweight, perhaps ;-)




[/URL]IMG_3747 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]

KUDOS INDEED TO GEARBEST.COM! To those who feel apprehensive about dealing with gearbest.com, DONT WORRY & just deal with them.

Now for the G30 review........ I was very happy that the flat-top Samsung INR18650-25R worked well together. I was a bit worried that I could only use the regular li-ion ICR type, even with a PCB. Esp since the INR was the best of both worlds - stability & performance. Plus the Samsung 25R is one of the best INR in the world and I got them for a mere US$15/PAIR. 




[/URL]IMG_2549 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]

The battery indicator light only indicate the battery life for a few seconds then it would shut off. I guess this was designed this way to save battery. But I agree that it would've been better to had left it on the whole time, esp since its just a tinny dot which wouldn't use too much power. The back switch went pressed & held for 1-2secs would activate the turbo mode BUT ONCE YOU LET GO, the light goes off. I guess this is for those quicky moments only unlike the side button which would on the unit continuously until its turned off. My only gripe for the Kalurs G30 is that it does get uncomfortably hot when its on the turbo mode after a few minutes of usage. I think I'll hack it a bit by putting electric tape on the flat surfaces to act as an insulation a bit. *But aside from this, the KLARUS G30 is a perfect kick-*** flashlight that is compact, powerful, heavy duty, ipx-8 rated, high performance, has both flood & spot simultaneously, very affordable & from a good brand !*

As for the power of 2,450lumens, I tested it outside 1 night versus the Ultrafire 300lumens and ...... it literally turned night into day! Pix below were taken in our bedroom with the room light off from a distance of 1.5meters. Left is the UltraFire 300 Lumens (zoomable. 2nd pix showing the square diode) & Right is the Klarus G30.




[/URL]IMG_8261 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/URL]IMG_7950 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/URL]IMG_6623 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]

Then I ordered 2 Klarus K1 18650 battery charger from gearbest.com and received them after a few weeks. I chose this single charger although I've 4 Samsung 25R, because you can set it to charge slow (0.5mah) or fast (1mah) + auto detect what type&volt of 18650 batt NiMH/Li-Ion/Li-Fe + auto shut off when fully charged + charging indicator + more auto protection features + a very very low price of US$7-8 each (shipping inclusive) ! Oh yah, plus its micro-USB port can be charged from any USB port, whether direct to the wall socket adapter or thru a laptop etc.




[/URL]IMG_2542 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/URL]IMG_2367 by Richard joseph Paraguya, on Flickr[/IMG]


So now my rig is complete and I'm all set for the next few months/years for my flashlight needs! Sorry if this is a bit lengthy and it not only covered the G30 but I wanted to be as thorough as possible and figured that the batt & charger info would be useful too.

Have a great wekend guys. HTH


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 2, 2016)

I have used my G30 for a while now. The floody neutral tinted beam is nice. But I am not really satisfied with the switch: it's too swampy, I want a more distinct feeling. 
And even worse: when I want high mode it now and then jumps over from turbo to medium. I thought it would replace Fenix TK35UE(MT-G2) but I think it will not. Also I like the feeling of Fenix better.


----------



## RJMP (Oct 2, 2016)

@Swedpat,

That's the memory mode of the G30. Whichever light mode you used last before you off the G30, that's the same mode it will start in. Since I always use turbo mode, its not a problem for me. Try that and see if it works better for you.


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 2, 2016)

I dont get why it dosnt have a distinct feeling, ive used mine continuously and it is all nice and clicky and positive.


----------



## RJMP (Oct 2, 2016)

zs&tas said:


> I dont get why it dosnt have a distinct feeling, ive used mine continuously and it is all nice and clicky and positive.



What do you mean "distinct feeling"?


----------



## zs&tas (Oct 3, 2016)

Swedpat said his or i read it has his switch feels swampy. Minehas a nice click, good feel. Side one is audible.


----------

